# Why doesn't Yao take more jumpers?



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Wouldn't the Rockets be better off mixing it up in the half-court so Yao could post-up on some plays and spot up for some mid and long rang jumpers on other plays? 

Whenever I've watched him play, it seems like he's always clogging the paint, either on a post-up or just squeezing in for an offensive rebound. Francis is a player that likes to drive, but can't do it as long as Yao and his man are standing around the basket. Yao is supposed to have a very good jump shot and it's a shame not to use it more.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

thats what JVG is trying to do. make yao the focal point of the offense or at least behind franchise. francis should still lead the team in scoring and assists. yao should edge mobley out for the 2nd offensive option


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> thats what JVG is trying to do. make yao the focal point of the offense or at least behind franchise. francis should still lead the team in scoring and assists. yao should edge mobley out for the 2nd offensive option


So far, making Yao a bigger part of the offense seems a lot like his usage from last season, which is to say posting up Yao like he's Shaq. He's not Shaq and doesn't need to be anchored in the post. Duncan, Webber, Divac, many elite big men routinely shoot from outside as well as work in the post. It seems to me that anchoring Yao in the post wastes a big part of his game while also squeezing Francis by clogging up the middle.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

cause he is 7''5 and doing a great job in the paint


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> cause he is 7''5 and doing a great job in the paint


Granted. I'm not saying Yao should abandon his post-ups or that he shouldn't be the focus of the Rockets offense. I'm questioning why there isn't a better mix of Yao going inside and spotting up outside. I had the same question last season, too.

Ewing, the Rockets assistant coach, is known as one of the best jump-shooting centers of all time. Hakeem, who was awesome in the post and only an average jump-shooter, went outside. Sabonis, Divac, Duncan - they all mix up going outside with their post games. I'm sure if Shaq actually had a jump shot, he'd take more jumpers, and even Shaq doesn't clog the lane on every single play. 

Yao is supposed to have a very good outside shot out to 3 point range. He's an exceptional passer and decision-maker. But I only see him posting up and then clogging the lane for offensive rebounds. Why not diversify how he's used on offense? It's not taking him out of plays, it's taking better advantage of his complete skill set. Doing so would also give Francis more room to do his thing and allow Cato to work off the ball and in the paint, where he's at his best.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah I agree. yao should be going outside a little more. Really clears up the inside and i mean, can you stop a 7'6" guy shooting a 18 footer? I've never really payed any attention to Yao setting screens, but if he's good at it or improves, a pick and roll with franchise could be a very deadly staple in the playbook.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

if this is gonna look like a knicks teaqm from 1999, this season is gonna be a good one.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree with NYCBBallFan but I think maybe JVG wants to make Yao thinks 'in' first everytime down the court before 'extending' his game to outside. In other words, I believe JVG is committed to totally remake Yao's game.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I just looked over The Franchise's questions for Jonathon Feigen, and he makes a good point about Yao's durability, and how he seems to wear out. 

It brings out another point about why I think Yao should have a better mix of perimeter and inside play. Yao is a big guy, but he's not the strongest C in the NBA. When he's banging for low post position, I'm sure he absorbs more punishment than he gives out. Banging bodies on both ends every minute he's in the game has to be wearing him out faster. I think it would be a better idea to mix it up and allow him to work on the perimeter more, just to save some wear and tear on his body. 

I agree with MightyReds2020 that JVG is trying to teach some lessons to Yao about being a center-piece, but he should be careful about not breaking down Yao before his time, like what has happened to other exceptionally tall centers. With his hands, his shooting skills, his decision-making and passing, and his agility, Yao can still be a focus of the offense on the perimeter.


----------

